# Craftsman 536.906300 Manual?



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking for a manual for the above model. If no manual, does anyone have an idea of the part number for the drive disc? :icon-embarrassed:


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

here's a link to a parts manual, CRAFTSMAN CRAFTSMAN 26 INCH SNOW THROWER Parts | Model 536906300 | Sears PartsDirect

It's a little hard to read but if you're looking for the Speed Disc, number 86 on the wheel assembly drawing it's part #48280, no longer available


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks 524SWE. I wasn't sure whether it was a regular rubber disc, or a rubber wheel that is held between two pieces of metal. On a whim, I sent a note to Sears chatline, and they replied to give me the part number. Then looking at Amazon, I saw that they were trying to bundle the speed disc/drive plate with the rubber wheel....which gave me the rubber part number. 

So now all I need to do is flip up the machine to make sure of the part I need versus simply blindly ordering it....I seem to remember this being a normal looking drive disc versus the rubber insert, so I just want to make sure. I've replaced both before, so just checking me memory.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Took a look tonight and this machine runs a standard rubber drive disc, not a rubber ring that is sandwiched between two pieces of metal. 

The drive disc has three bolts holding it onto the flange, and I noticed 511 imprinted on the disc. Any idea whether this is the part number?


----------

